# [Sammelthread] Age of Empires Online



## Dum_Dum (20. April 2011)

Die Webseite: Home Page | Age of Empires Online





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lM8YitDJ8z4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 
Forum

Ankündigungen

Launch: 16.8.2011


Es wird mindestens 4 Zivilisationen geben, nämlich die Griechen, die Ägypter, die Kelten und die Perser. Aktuell sind nur die Griechen und Ägypter spielbar, die Kelten und Perser sollen noch kommen.

In jeder dieser Zivilisationen darf der Spieler eine Stadt errichten, die sozusagen seinen Spielcharakter darstellt.


*Das Geschäftsmodell sieht so aus:*
*Das Spiel selbst ist Free2Play, für Premiuminhalte wie Berater muss man eine Premiumzivilisation kaufen (20€ jeweils). Außerdem soll es Pro-Zivilisationen geben, die bei Level 20 starten und andere Strategien ermöglichen sollen, die erste von diesen sollen die Perser sein.*
*Weiterhin wird es zusätzliche Spielmodi wie Defense of Crete geben, die man kaufen muss, auch kann man sich beispielsweise einen Laden kaufen, in dem man Verschönerungen kaufen kann.*


*Das Spiel läuft so ab:* 
In der Hauptstadt des Spielers hat besitzt man einen Palast, in dem man neue Technologien erforschen kann, indem man Punkte investiert (man bekommt jeweils 3 pro Levelaufstieg). So kann man zu Beginn nur in den ersten Zeitaltern spielen, das 3. Zeitalter wird mit Level 10, das 4. mit Level 20 freigeschaltet. Außerdem kann man in seiner Stadt, die auch von anderen besucht werden kann, Läden aufstellen, in denen man Items kaufen kann. Items sind Material, Gear (Rüstzeug?) und Consumables (Verbrauchsgegenstände), die es in vier Stufen gibt: common (gewöhnlich, weiß), uncommon (ungewöhnlich, grün), rare (selten, blau), epic (episch, violett).

Material sind Dinge, die man benötigt, um neue Gebäude in seiner Stadt zu bauen, Gegenstände herzustellen usw. Es gibt z.B. Holz, Stein, Stoff wie alle Items in verschiedenen Stufen, z.B. bei Holz Pine (common), Oak (uncommon) usw. Materialien lassen sich in Werkstätten herstellen, wobei die Produktionszeit pro Stück zw. 15 Minuten und 4 Stunden liegt. Es wird also auch weiterproduziert, wenn man nicht im Spiel ist. Man kann maximal 8 Werkstätten bauen, alles, was man dann nicht selbst herstellen kann, muss man kaufen oder finden.

In der Gear Hall kann man seine Einheiten und Gebäude mit Gear aufrüsten, die unterschiedliche Boni geben (Geschwindigkeit, Stärke usw.). Dazu hat jede Einheit max. 4 Slots, die man aufrüsten kann (bei Infanterie z.B. Angriff, Verteidigung, Rüstung und ein vierter Slot für Ausbildungszeit und -kosten. Allerdings kann man Gear, die man einmal benutzt hat, zwar wieder rausnehmen, aber nicht mehr an andere Spieler verkaufen.
Außerdem gibt es Berater, die man in der Beraterhalle aufnimmt. Von diesen kann man pro Zeitalter einen auswählen und erhält dann ab dem Zeitalter den Bonus des Beraters, das können schnellere Dorfbewohner oder Spezialeinheiten sein. Berater werden einer der Premium-Inhalte sein.

Consumables sind Boni, die man in Missionen einsetzen kann und die danneigene Einheiten kurzzeitig stärker machen oder zusätzliche Einheiten gewähren. Man kann sie mit den Heimatstadt-Karten aus AoE III vergleichen, nur dass sie durch Benutzung verbraucht werden.

Das Inventar wird durch Lagerhäuser gebildet, die es in unterschiedlichen Größen gibt. Man startet mit einem 16-Slot Lagerhaus und kann weitere (insgesamt max. 5) dazu bauen.

Die Währung im Spiel ist Gold, mit der man mit anderen Spielern und in Läden einkaufen kann, außerdem gibt es Empire Points, mit denen man in bestimmten Läden in der eigenen und anderen Spielerstädten bezahlen kann, sowie Punkte der anderen, nicht spielbaren Städte wie Mykene, in denen man spezielle Dinge kaufen kann. Diese Punkte sammelt man in Missionen der entsprechenden Fraktion.

Handel treiben kann man z.B. über den Chat (unten links), in dem man auch Items verlinken kann. Versenden kann man die Items und Geld per Post in einem eigenen Gebäude. Der Posteingang wird dabei stilecht durch ein Postboot im Hafen dargestellt.
Außerdem gibt es seit der neuen Version endlich die Möglichkeit, über den Chat zu handeln statt umständlich über die Post.

Die Grafik ist nicht, wie bei den vorherigen AoEs, auf Realismus getrimmt, sondern im Comic-Stil, der ziemlich an Plants vs. Zombies erinnert. Das bedeutet eine Umgewöhnung, tut der Atmosphäre aber keinen Abbruch und dürfte aufgrund besserer Skalierbarkeit Spieler mit alten Rechnern freuen.

Es gibt unterschiedliche Missionen, einmal die Quests, die man von Questgebern in der eigenen, in Fraktionsstädten und auch in Städten anderer Spieler bekommen kann, und die man einzeln oder im Koop mit einem anderen Spieler spielen kann. Außerdem gibt es für PvP (Player vs. Player) die Stadt Sparta, wo man zufällige Gegner sucht, hier gibt es auch ein Leaderboard. Gegner werden über das TrueSkill-Verfahren vermittelt, das heißt, die Auswahl erfolgt nicht nach Level, sondern nach Sieg-Niederlage-Verhältnis.Außerdem kann man seine Mitspieler in eine Party aufnehmen und in der Arena spielen. PvP ist jeweils in 1v1 und 2v2 möglich.

Anscheinend wird es auch eine Skirmish Hall zu kaufen geben, in der man wohl gegen KI Gefechte spielen kann.

Die Missionen laufen ab wie von AoE gewohnt, man startet mit Späher, Dorfzentrum und Dorfbewohnern (je nach Quest auch anderem), sammelt Nahrung, Holz, Stein und Gold. Bei den Griechen ist das Gameplay sehr vertraut, man hat so die Standardeinheiten aus AoE I-III, Infanterie (Schwert- und Speerkämpfer), Bogenschützen (Bogenschützen und Plänkler), Stall (Reiter mit Speer oder Lanze), Belagerungswaffen (Rammbock, Katapult usw.), Tempel mit Priester, der eigene Einheiten heilt und feindliche bekehrt. Zu diesen kommen noch weitere hinzu, die man im Laufe des Spiels erforscht.
Meist ist das Ziel, den Gegner zu besiegen (Dorfzentrum zerstören), die Quests sind aber sehr vielseitig, es gibt viele verschiedene andere Ziele.

Innerhalb der Missionen kann man wie in AoE III Schätze finden, indem man deren Wächter besiegt. Dadurch erhält man Schatztruhen und Erfahrungspunkte. Diese Schatztruhen enthalten ein oder mehrere Item(s), das/die dem Level der Mission entspricht/en. Auch kann man Schatztruhen im Moe's kaufen, einem Laden, den Spieler kaufen können (und der sündhaft teuer ist, weil sehr selten und jeder ihn haben will).

Pro Level benötigt man etwa drei aktuelle Missionen, um aufzusteigen. Die dafür benötigten XP steigen exponentiell, allerdings auch die, die man für erledigte Missionen erhält. Für die Level 1 - 33, die ich schon einmal erreicht habe, braucht man ca. 30 Stunden, wenn man sich nicht mit Handel, PvP und Nebenquests aufhält auch weniger. Das maximale Level ist 40, ab dann bleiben einem noch wiederholbare Quests, PvP und die Suche nach besserer Ausrüstung.

Es gibt keine richtigen Kampagnen, sondern eher Questreihen, wo inhaltlich zusammenhängende Quests nacheinander freigeschaltet werden, z.B. die Tutorialmissionen zu Anfang oder Missionen rund um Troja. (Das bezieht sich alles auf die Griechen, da ich vor der Löschung die Ägypter erst 3 Tage gespielt hatte)

Die Missionen sind meist leicht, teilweise anspruchsvoll, mir ist bis jetzt aber keine begegnet, die mich überfordert hätte. Meist ist es ausreichend, schnell eine kleine Truppe auszubilden und das Dorf des Gegners anzugreifen, wenn dieser noch keine Armee hat.
Nette Abwechslung versprechen die Herausforderungen. Das sind Reihen von Quests, die immer schwerer werden. Zum Beispiel muss man 10 Felder in 10, 9, 8, 7, 6 und 5 Minuten bauen. Bis zu 7 Minuten ist es nicht schwer, 6 ist anspruchsvoll und 5 Minuten ("It's the Final Farm down") ist berüchtigt (habs diesmal aber trotzdem im ersten Anlauf geschafft )


Mein Fazit bis jetzt:
Süchtig machendes Spiel mit unterhaltsamen Quests, die allerdings tiefgreifender sein könnten (sollten). Das Missionsziel ist vorher bekannt, es gibt keine Dynamik. Will heißen, man bekommt vorher das Ziel: Töte den König und zerstöre seine Festung!, es gibt keine Missionen wie bei AoM und AoE III, wo man ein Ziel erledigt und dann das nächste in Angriff nimmt. Das würde erheblich mehr Spannung bringen. Trotzdem ein grandioses Spiel mit riesiger Vielfalt dank der Items, Berater usw.


----------



## m-o-m-o (20. April 2011)

Ich hab zwar so meine Vorurteile gegen Onlinespiele, aber ich werd mal einen Blick drauf werfen 

Ich hoffe sie ringen sich danach doch noch zu Age of Empires 4 durch oder einem Remake.


----------



## Dum_Dum (20. April 2011)

m-o-m-o schrieb:


> Ich hoffe sie ringen sich danach doch noch zu Age of Empires 4 durch oder einem Remake.


 da hoff ich auch drauf


----------



## ProNoob (22. April 2011)

ich auch...obwohl an aoe 2 kommt glaub ich ned mal n remake ran wenn es ne komplett neue grafik hat.. 
meiner meinung nach sieht das game voll gut aus... gut es gibt n paar bugs und paar sachen fehlen was das navigieren mit den truppen anbelangt aber sonst 

1a game immernoch nach beinahe 10 jahren 

erstes game das ich gespielt hab und ich spiels immernoch..aba nur das conquerors


----------



## Dum_Dum (23. April 2011)

ProNoob schrieb:


> ich auch...obwohl an aoe 2 kommt glaub ich ned mal n remake ran wenn es ne komplett neue grafik hat..
> meiner meinung nach sieht das game voll gut aus... gut es gibt n paar bugs und paar sachen fehlen was das navigieren mit den truppen anbelangt aber sonst
> 
> 1a game immernoch nach beinahe 10 jahren
> ...



war mein drittes nach aoe I und siedler II. Lief nämlich nicht auf meinem Win95-PC. Als ich dann AoeI auf meinem neuen gestartet hab, hab ich erstmal gestaunt, wie schnell die Einheiten laufen konnten 
Hast du eigentlich auch rotes Wasser?



An alle Beta-Teilnehmer hier: Ist wer schon weiter als Lvl 20?


----------



## ProNoob (23. April 2011)

äääh jaa und rot grüne punkte aufm vistaa 64 bit aber des is normal... 
des hat was mit der  explorer.exe die taskleiste von windoof  zu tun... wenn du die nämlich schließt dann sind die nicht da 
hab ich mal gegoogelt warum die da sind und dann selber bisschen experimentiert und es läuft 
windoof kommt da glaub ich mit 32 bit und 64bit durcheinander oder mit aero ???????  ka ^^

du musst allerdings mit dem taskmanager arbeiten... wenn du die explorer.exe wieder haben willst einfach neuen task machen  explorer.exe reinschreiben und dann ist sie wieder da
wie du ins game kommst is einfach 
den kompletten pfad kopieren... C:  Programme /microdoof /aoe/ aoe.exe 
dann neuen task das einfügen und schwubs bist im game ohne grafikfehler


----------



## Dum_Dum (28. April 2011)

ja, den fix kenne ich auch schon, hängt wohl mit 16 bit und 64 bit zusammen


----------



## Dum_Dum (19. Juni 2011)

gelöscht


----------



## Dum_Dum (21. Juni 2011)

Jetzt ist es raus: Die dritte Zivilisation nach Griechen und Ägyptern werden, wie bereits vermutet wurde, die Kelten sein. Ein britischer "Blackhat-SEO" hat am 20.6. neben diversen Cheats/Exploits durch Manipulation der Konfig-Dateien Bilder der keltischen Hauptstadt veröffentlicht.


----------



## rayon (28. Juni 2011)

Ich habe mich auch vor mehreren  Monaten (versucht) zur Beta anzumelden (War ja nicht ganz so einfach mit den vielen verschiedenen Accounts die man brauchte!), am Ende stand dann da, sie würden mir eine E-Mail schicken sobald ich spielen könnte...sie ist bis heute nicht bei mir angekommen.  Naja bald ist ja das offizielle Release, dann schau ich mir das ganze mal an. 

Ist es jetzt so, das man diese ganzen Upgrades und so Dinge im Palast (Ist das eine einfache Webseite?) regelt und der Kampf erst im klassischen AoE-Stil mit einem zufälligem Gegener im richtigem "Spiele-Fenster" ausgetragen wird? Das Spielekonzept ist mir noch nicht ganz klar, aber dein Bericht hat mir schon deutlich geholfen.


----------



## Dum_Dum (29. Juni 2011)

Das Spiel läuft komplett als eigene Anwendung, du hast erstmal deine Stadt, in der du alles Missionsübergreifende machst, also Upgrades, Handel usw., und wenn du kämpfst, lädt eben eine Mission und dann läufts wie von AoE gewohnt.
Aber ich glaube, nicht jeder der sich angemeldet hat wurde auch genommen, weiß aber nicht ob das gelost wurde oder abhängig vom System, das man angegeben hat.


----------



## rayon (2. Juli 2011)

Achso, danke! Dann freue ich mal auf das Release!


----------



## Dum_Dum (1. August 2011)

Habe eben eine e-mail bekommen, dass ich in das pre-release-Programm von AoEO aufgenommen wurde, in dem "ausgewählte" Spieler schon vorab die fast fertige Version des Spiels spielen können. Das heißt, es gibt bald endlich mehr Infos zu Ägyptern und Kelten, die bis jetzt nicht (oder die meiste Zeit lang nicht) spielbar waren *freu*

Update: die Kelten sind leider noch nicht spielbar, Ägypter und Griechen aber schon.


----------



## Dum_Dum (17. August 2011)

So, das Spiel ist released und die ersten tausend (oder inzwischen mehr?!) Spieler sind auf dem Server, wo ich spiele.
Hier mal die wichtigsten Änderungen / Neuigkeiten, die mir aufgefallen sind:
-Einheiten, die man durch Consumables bekommt, spawnen nicht mehr da, wo man hinklickt, sondern beim Dorfzentrum
-neben den Kelten wurden die Perser als Pro-Zivilisation angekündigt, beide sind aber noch nicht spielbar
-im Ressourcen-Balken wird angezeigt, wie viele Dorfbewohner an dieser Ressource arbeiten (sehr sinnvoll!)
-es gibt neue Quest-Gebiete sowie neue Quests, in denen man z.B. den Defense-of-Crete-Modus ausprobieren kann


----------

